
GPT-2 trained VC parody Twitter - sbolt
https://twitter.com/real_human_vc
======
downvoted
In my opinion, there's a limit to the market size that can be satisfied by
insular startups. SV is big enough that there's always another startup doing a
bunch of the same things in another region. This happens all the time, as
evidenced by the number of nearby startups.

------
mdszy
>You may disagree with me, but I don't believe a CEO can be fired for
mismanagement.

>The Internet will kill you; but it may encourage you.

>In an age of infinite innovation, why create what you think people will use?

My sides are in orbit

------
pkaye
> You may disagree with me, but I don't believe a CEO can be fired for
> mismanagement.

Isn't that what the employees are for?

